# my new ladies..



## buds_killington (Oct 2, 2018)

here's my new ladies. i had some light issues that killed off my last grow so i bought some new ones and tried again.. much better now. the big one is durban poision, the little ones are jilly bean and black domina.


----------



## AmyWillson (Oct 5, 2018)

greaaaat!
I wan to to start growing too. Can you give me some advice how and from what to start


----------



## buds_killington (Oct 7, 2018)

im still pretty new at groing MJ but the biggest things ive learned so far is to not be cheap. dont buy the cheapest lights you can find. dont buy the crappy little pots to grow in . listen to the guys and gals in here and dont expect a huge crop first time. but like any other plant light and water is all it really needs to grow.


----------



## buds_killington (Oct 10, 2018)

these are looking much better.. even got the start to some baby buds on my big one.


----------

